# Broadheads Wont Shoot Group!



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Are they spin tested after you put your broadheads on your arrows, quality of broadheads? Never mind the quality I just seen Muzzy, get some Slick tricks and you'll be very happy


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitroboy said:


> Are they spin tested after you put your broadheads on your arrows, quality of broadheads? Never mind the quality I just seen Muzzy, get some Slick tricks and you'll be very happy


They seem fine on spin test.... I honestly dont know what to really look for though.... they dont wobble or anything. Im beginning to think its the muzzys also.... I couldnt shoot them out of last bow at all either so tried thunderheads and they shot great.


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

My muzzys always shot consitantly to the right about 2'' at 30 yrds. It was something I just knew I would have to set before hunting season. I did not read what kind of vanes your shooting that may have some play in the sparatic shooting. I have since switched to Magnus after shooting muzzys for 7+ yrs. Good luck and pleas post what you found the problem to be.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nitroboy said:


> Are they spin tested after you put your broadheads on your arrows, quality of broadheads? Never mind the quality I just seen Muzzy, get some Slick tricks and you'll be very happy


this
i tried the muzzys and couldnt get them to tune
worth a lick.
i tried slicktrick standards and same thing
went to the mags no prob


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Im shooting regular 2 in blazer vanes... I hope its the muzzys. Ive tried so much now and gotten frustrated ive had to take a break.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

To be truthful i agree with the Slick Tricks but, we need more info. We need bow, poundage, draw length and arrow, tip weight. Hard to tell many things could be wrong, could have fletching contact, could have too weak of spined arrow. I once spent a month before season trying to get broadheads to tune, i learned my drop away trophy taker 1st generation shakey, didnt drop fast enough and i had contact with blazers.


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you shooting a straight vane or a right helical?? You need to get that arrow spinning to stabilize the broadhead!! I Switched to the helical, It worked for me!!


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Info: 
Mathews Z7 Magnum, 54 lbs (Had to get new limbs for shoulder surgery, shot first time 2 days ago)
29" draw, 
Gold Tip Hunters 5575 spine 27 1/4 length, 
100gr tips. 
Right Helical vane. Dont think getting contact with rip cord. Had that tuned and really working well at shop when switched to litter limbs.


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Just shot two older thunderheads I found. They shot about 1 inch apart at 25 yds. that could be me from not being in shape from shooting so long from shoulder! about 2 inches low and 2 and half to right of field points!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, trash the muzzys and get some better heads do alittle fine tuning to get FP & BH hitting the same POI and you'll be fine


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I thought the muzzys would somewhat fly decent for me... guess not. Still new at archery so if BH are low and to right of field points that means move rest to the left and rest up or knocking pt down?? Wont have time to get nice broadheads by this weekend so do yall think ill have enough KE to shoot regular rage two blades?? worried about that with lighter limbs... All I have is regular rage 2 blades and 5 muzzys!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Reg rages should work fine my dad shot swackers and was only getting about 53ke out of his low poundage bow and they did fine for them saying they need I think at least 60 to perform right, he killed deer with them with no issues so I see no reason why rages wouldn't work with your set up, you should be around the low 60's on KE depending on speed of course, I figured @ 280fps, your arrows should be around 370grs , yep just tweak rest to the left in 1/64" increments but fix the low first by moving rest up same amount til it's good prob won't take much


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitroboy said:


> Reg rages should work fine my dad shot swackers and was only getting about 53ke out of his low poundage bow and they did fine for them saying they need I think at least 60 to perform right, he killed deer with them with no issues so I see no reason why rages wouldn't work with your set up, you should be around the low 60's on KE depending on speed of course, I figured @ 280fps, your arrows should be around 370grs , yep just tweak rest to the left in 1/64" increments but fix the low first by moving rest up same amount til it's good prob won't take much


Thanks Nitroboy, been a great help! good luck to you this season!!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

No problem and thanks good luck to you as well


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I shot 3 X 125 Muzzys for years with no problems, but don't know much about the lighter heads.

If you decide to try the Muzzy again later, try it on a shaft with some 4" feathers. You may be surprised.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

bbjavelina said:


> I shot 3 X 125 Muzzys for years with no problems, but don't know much about the lighter heads.
> 
> If you decide to try the Muzzy again later, try it on a shaft with some 4" feathers. You may be surprised.
> 
> ...


I dont understand why they wont shoot honestly. I know a ton people shoot them and have great success with them. very confusing and frustrating because they shoot for so many people and I cant get why they wont for me!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I tune bows, I have a bowshop been tuning for 20+ years and Muzzys are the most inconsistent BH I have every seen, I can take any bow and tune it with a NAP Thunderhead and it'll shoot about any other head you put on the arrow, Magnus 2 blade, Sonics, Slick trick standard, mag, grizztrick, or anything else but a Muzzy, doesn't matter what model, I hate em cause of it, I used to shoot em til I figured out it was the head and not everything else, shot Thunderheads for years til I started shooting Sonics then switched to Slick Trick mags and grizztricks, I have 3 of each on my quiver and love em!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Get a stiffer spined shaft.


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Just letting everyone know its the muzzys.....!!! been shooting and have everything in awesome tune! sticking 2 thunderheads, a rage practice and a field point all in same 3 inch dot @ 28 yards! Im ready for Saturday! thanks that all contributed!! Appreciate the responses! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Broadheads are funny that way i shot Bear Razorhead lites for 12 years never had a problem from 30lb bows to 80lbs and shooting 310 fps till lately i cant get one to fly or group at all out of any of my bows. So i bought Slick Tricks and never looked back shot 2 elk 4 deer and 1 bear with them havent had an animal go over 70 yds.


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

I shoot the 100gr MX-3 with no problem. my old bow shot the reg 3 blade 75's fine. my MX-3 do prefer a .360 spine out of my 60# bow, but still shoot good groups with a .400 spine. Maybe you got a bad package don't know. But anyone saying don't shoot muzzy's is way off the mark, as I've shot them for years with no problem. Not saying you shouldn't try something else, but if the muzzy spin tests on you arrow fine and won't group yet another BH shoots groups, would make me really look at my muzzy to see what is wrong with it.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

TripleDBoys said:


> I dont understand why they wont shoot honestly. I know a ton people shoot them and have great success with them. very confusing and frustrating because they shoot for so many people and I cant get why they wont for me!


Don't be overwrought. I'm thinking you're about 1/3 my age. A couple of years ago I was getting ready for my second African trip. Had my mind made up I was going to shoot a 200 grain Zwickey head on a heavey shaft. Couldn' make it work so I fell back on the Muzzy 3 X 125 that I'd used on the first African trip in '09. On that trip all I got was a Kudu, Waterbuck, Gemsbuck, Blesbuck, and Warthog. This summer I wat setting up for S. TX whitetail assuming I'd be using the Muzzys. The 200 grain Zwickey I'd wanted to shoot in Africa last year outshot the Muzzys by a wide margin. Maybe that a "narrow" Margin. I don't know.

At any rate, if you're shooting Whitetails, just use what working good for you. Yeah, BH's are expensive, but how many are you really going to use? I know that I can get thru a local season (5 Whitetail, 2 javelinas, and 4 Turkeys) with a max of 6 broadheads. No big deal. I've probably collected over the years at least a dozen specific broadhead types. I like them all --- all fixed blades -- and am happy hunting with any of them. Different setups, different heads. They all work good if put in the right place.

If I may be so bold --- put it in the right spot and it really will work well. Work on your hunting and shooting skills and less on your equipment selection.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I think this guy was trying to work on shooting. The an be frustrating and bh's are not one size fits all


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but how long have you been shooting before now. Not how many years but how much practice have you had. If you just started today like your original post implies, it could be you being inconsistent and the broadheads exaggerating the flaws.


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> This may be a dumb question but how long have you been shooting before now. Not how many years but how much practice have you had. If you just started today like your original post implies, it could be you being inconsistent and the broadheads exaggerating the flaws.


 You are correct. I havent had much shooting, like I said earlier post I had shoulder surgery so I had to get litter limbs... Im still not released from doctor yet but I feel fine shooting. I have shot bow three days since ive had my surgery. Before surgery, me and my brother shot literally every day and got extremely accurate and confident with our bows. shooting 50 to sixty wasnt a problem for us could do that comfortably! Brother can hit block at 125 yards all day long. not perfect on target but deff stick it in there. have many witnesses to this. but I did just start to shoot again this week. I just dont see how its me that i can group 2 thunderheads perfectly together and then two muzzys wayy far apart. Yes im young but im learning from proshop, friends, and good bit on here.. and never meant in any way to bash muzzy. I know they are good. thats what my brother shot all his deer with. and I have plenty of rages and vortexs I could shoot but was worried about KE on rage with light poundage. thats why I wanted to shoot a fixed this weekend. and only have muzzys and 2 practice thunderheads. thanks to all


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

TripleDBoys said:


> You are correct. I havent had much shooting, like I said earlier post I had shoulder surgery so I had to get litter limbs... Im still not released from doctor yet but I feel fine shooting. I have shot bow three days since ive had my surgery. Before surgery, me and my brother shot literally every day and got extremely accurate and confident with our bows. shooting 50 to sixty wasnt a problem for us could do that comfortably! Brother can hit block at 125 yards all day long. not perfect on target but deff stick it in there. have many witnesses to this. but I did just start to shoot again this week. I just dont see how its me that i can group 2 thunderheads perfectly together and then two muzzys wayy far apart. Yes im young but im learning from proshop, friends, and good bit on here.. and never meant in any way to bash muzzy. I know they are good. thats what my brother shot all his deer with. and I have plenty of rages and vortexs I could shoot but was worried about KE on rage with light poundage. thats why I wanted to shoot a fixed this weekend. and only have muzzys and 2 practice thunderheads. thanks to all


I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just an ovservation. You didn't shoot the thunderheads until after you had shot the muzzy's for a while. I just thought that this may have given you more practice time to get back into the swing of things allowing the thunderheads to group better. Good luck with your shoulder and your season.


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you using the exact same arrows for the thunderheads as the muzzy's. I mean the exact ones not the same type.IF not could be the arrows, if yes, then try the muzzy's one more time just to make sure it wasn't because your were fresh off the surgery. Use what ever shoots the best for you.


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

X2 on trashing the Muzzy's almost anything is better than them and yes I used to use Muzzy exclusively not sure what happened


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just an ovservation. You didn't shoot the thunderheads until after you had shot the muzzy's for a while. I just thought that this may have given you more practice time to get back into the swing of things allowing the thunderheads to group better. Good luck with your shoulder and your season.


No man dont worry about it!! you didnt ruffle any feather at all! I apologize if it came off rude!!! But I did shoot muzzys then went inside got on here and went back and shot thunderheads. I appreciate all helping me! shoulder feeling pretty good and hope to be hunting this weekend!


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

barthowes said:


> Are you using the exact same arrows for the thunderheads as the muzzy's. I mean the exact ones not the same type.IF not could be the arrows, if yes, then try the muzzy's one more time just to make sure it wasn't because your were fresh off the surgery. Use what ever shoots the best for you.


Yes! exact same arrows! Screwing one on, shooting, unscrewing it and putting other head back on same two arrows!! two arrows with two thunders and two muzzys! and Have shot twice. Maybe just not shooting good from my set up... idk why? thunderheads are smoking it though! Thank yall!


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess that's your answer...Use the thunderheads..My buddy used them exclusively...


----------



## Threeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Like others already stated get different broad heads.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

Didnt read every post so this may have already been stated but try twisting your nocks to line up with a different vane. This changes the location of the spine in the arrow in relation to the rest. Havent been able to find it but a buddy of mine read this out of an article by Spot Hogg. They tested this theory with a hooter shooter and had lots of different results just by twisting the nocks. Had that same thing to happen a couple years ago and twisted the nocks until they all hit bullseye. Had 6 arrows with same heads, three of them shot with FP's and other three were off the mark. Twisted the nock to different vane and they hit the same POI. May have to try each of the other vanes to get it. Have also done this with FP's while shooting through paper. Had some arrows shooting bullet holes and others tearing. Twisted the nocks and it cleared it up. Hope this may help.


----------



## robwill54 (Oct 4, 2012)

TripleD was that surgery on your rotator cuff? Had my right one done in May. Will really set you back for awhile! Glad you got your broad heads worked out. 

Bob


----------

